# Tanith Lee



## Steerpike (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone else read her work? She came out in the 1970s, and kind of took fantasy by a bit of a storm. Her early work is rich and wonderfully done, and she delves quite a bit into issues of sexuality and mysticism surrounding the feminine sex. Top-notch writing and credible worlds. Maybe a bit wordy by today's standards. I haven't read much of her later work, though I get the impression she delved into more openly erotic material.

In any event, I started Storm Lord, which is one of her early works from the 1970s. So far, I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 11, 2012)

I regret having to admit that, while I have some of her works on my shelf, I only ever started one, and that was so long ago that can't recall why I put it down. I think it was just because of my usual "reader ADD": I keep many books going at once, and some fall by the wayside. I'll have to pull her out and have another look.


----------



## J.P. Reedman (Jul 12, 2012)

A seriously underrated writer. He prose is beautiful, her descriptions haunting and vivid. She really comes up with some brilliant word choices that really evoke images...a whole different kettle of fish from those authors who seem to be thumbing through a thesaurus looking for the most obscure words (Stephen Donaldson, I mean you!)


----------



## Pyrsa (Jul 23, 2012)

I read her Silver Metal Lover and Metallic Love and I was torn between jealousy and adoration. She's incredible. Her stuff is so visual and exuberant. I felt like the Colour Kittens had been let loose in my head. Come to think of it, why haven't I read more of her since then? Man, I have to get back to my bookstore.


----------



## Thaumicist (Aug 3, 2012)

I was advised to read her Secret Books of Paradys collections by an author on a school visit, and wasn't disappointed either, though they were hard to acquire (Amazon can be an evil thing). They're from the late 80s to the early 90s. A couple of the early stories are confusing to the point of being user-unfriendly, and suffer from structural issues that take the bang out of the ending. But I confess to having been swept away by the glorious tides of impeccably selected adjectives. Underrated is right.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 3, 2012)

I love her work. "Red As Blood" is awesome!


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 12, 2012)

I've only read Black Unicorn.. I completely forgot about her. To amazon I go!


----------

